# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  C & W launches mobile network on low-power licence

## wise-wistful

By Peter Judge, Techworld
Cable & Wireless has announced plans for a converged mobile network for enterprises in the UK, put together with a low-power indoor GSM licence, and a deal with Orange. 
The operator's ambitious plan will effectively turn it into a mobile operator, providing large companies with indoor base stations for their offices, and handsets that will connect via the Orange network outside those buildings. Unlike converged services such as BT's corporate Fusion, which require dual-mode phones using Wi-Fi, these will be any conventional GSM phone or Blackberry device, since the indoor technology will use a low-power GSM spectrum licence, which C&W bought in a 2006 auction. 
"We already have 15,000 mobile under our management," says Simon Farr, product manager for FMC at C&W, referring to deals where the company manages customers' mobile contracts. "The time has come to move that to the next stage."
Read More


techworld

----------

